# Washboarding



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

So, my Bermuda Tifway 419 is getting thicker. Last cut I noticed what appears to be some form of washboarding. This is not real tight like corrugated metal more like small waves. After some reading it appears this effect can occur because of a low clip rate. Are there other factors that could cause this effect like the height of the cut and the reel condition? Is the clip rate of the Tru-Cut tied to the engine rpm? The TC has a clutch and the partial engagement would cause a lower clip rate, correct? Would this cause this washboarding? Is it possible I am cutting too low for my 7 blade? Just too many variables.

o many variables.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Pictures?

@Ware I looked for that picture you have of the conditions that can cause this but my search was a failure.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@gregorywilliams100 I doubt you are cutting too low, do you know what height you are cutting? I usually lock in the reel clutch, are you doing that? Or are you holding the reel clutch thumb down?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Toro Aftercut Appearance Troubleshooting Guide :thumbsup:


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok, no photos, but here is why. Crazy man that I am cut the grass at 9:00 pm because had to go to Austin for the week and wanted it cut before I left. Pulling out of driveway this morning, looked over and saw the washboarding, but did not think to get a photo. Been bothered all day. Cutting height, not sure, I tried to put a tape measure to the lawn and it looked to be about .75" but not positive. This was in a small area and I suspect was using thumb control, not locked in. The Toro aftercut guide supplied by Ware was spot on, it is called "bobbing." Hmmm, not sure, ground speed too fast? But thought reel speed was tied to throttle and could not happen, unless it means ground speed to fast for conditions, kind of like getting a ticket for going too fast for conditions, even if below posted speed.


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ah, a thought based on that chart and corrective actions. That area was a thicker turf. Maybe going from a lesser to greater turf density slowed blades?


----------



## green is king 01 (Mar 9, 2018)

Mine has a washboarding appearance but I believe it is because it is too bumpy. I can feel the mower bouncing as I am mowing.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Cool-season guy, but I've been dealing with some washboarding this spring as well. A couple things can cause it, and I think I have mine under control. Make sure you change your mowing pattern and don't mow in the same direction, also slow the ground speed down. I've played with clip rate and I'm sure some of the density changes on my young turf don't help, but those two things made a significant difference for me.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

@gregorywilliams100 . Conroe Feeders Supply has 46-0-0 if you ever need it to feed your Bermuda. They also have 21-0-0 (Ammonium Sulfate). I was in there last week.

46-0-0 $24.56 for a 50#bag.
21-0-0 $18.48 for a 50# bag.

https://www.conroefeeders.com/


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Alan, thanks for the heads up about the fertilizer. On another note, have you been able to find a local dealer/business that will service the Tru-Cut? I had to go to Austin to purchase the mower and a local would be good.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Several years ago at Brookside Equipment in Hockley, but I'm not sure if they would work on it again.

Here's their contact info.:

33400B US 290 Frontage Rd 
Hockley, TX 77447
Phone: (281) 373-1087


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Update I cut again and got what looked more like the wash boarding that had with my manual push mower. Not sure if you can see with this photo. Normal, mower, grass, adjustment needed?


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I have had some wash boarding on my side yard. I believe mine is due to it not being very flat. I didn't sand it last year so it is much bumpier than my main yard. Same for my parkway.


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

I guess that I am worried that my reel is out of alignment, or some adjustment is needed. I have to drive 3.50 hours to Austin for any maintenance so a bit of a pain as well as taking my mower out of operation.


----------

